# New member aboard!



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I just found this forum and I wanted to say hello. I'm looking forward to spring and checking out some of the fine dive sites around the area!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome!! Hope to see you out there sometime.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

New to the Area? ......We do dive all year, and the water isn't even that cold yet, but if you would prefer you can check out some of the sites in my videos at www.firefishvideo.com , and if you need advise or gear look up the guys at MBT Divers ( www.mbtdivers.com )
See you on the water!:thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard. We dive all year out of Orange Beach and off Ft Morgan. Always looking for extra divers.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys - no, not new to the area (I'm actually a native)... but I do prefer *warm* water diving.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome!

Lot a exxellent divers and spearfishers on here. Not much else good I can say about them...knda shady ndividuals actually...haaah aa.

Realy though, some great guys to dive with on here.


----------

